# Bauhaus



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Took some new shots of my Zenith. I love this watch! So clean and simple!

Thanks for looking!

Chris

1939 Zenith cal. 12-4


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

Now that is a fine example of what is known as a Classic!! EVer so relevant even until these days and in the days to come! Congratulation!!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice nomo... i mean zenith


----------



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks kpaxsg!



kpaxsg said:


> Now that is a fine example of what is known as a Classic!! EVer so relevant even until these days and in the days to come! Congratulation!!


----------



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks pugster! 



pugster said:


> nice nomo... i mean zenith


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow. That's seriously beautiful.

*1939!*


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry... Forgot to ask what the case diameter is.

Cheers


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I say Jeeves, that looks rather Spiffing What!

Pure unadulterated *CLASS* That watch just reeks solid money - and a lot (and I mean a lot!) of today's makers could and should learn lessons from it!

:man_in_love: Please send it forthwith to :-

The Edinburgh Home for Classic Watches

In your Dreams Street

EDINBURGH

where I will keep it, and love it, and wind it, and polish it, and clean it, and protect it - - - - :notworthy:


----------



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks Draygo! It's a small one, 32-33mm, but because of the very thin bezel it wears a bit larger than what it really is.



Draygo said:


> Sorry... Forgot to ask what the case diameter is.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks Mel!  I can't send her to you. It won't come off my wrist 



mel said:


> I say Jeeves, that looks rather Spiffing What!
> 
> Pure unadulterated *CLASS* That watch just reeks solid money - and a lot (and I mean a lot!) of today's makers could and should learn lessons from it!
> 
> ...


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

kpaxsg said:


> Now that is a fine example of what is known as a Classic!! EVer so relevant even until these days and in the days to come! Congratulation!!


1939!!!

That looks like it was designed yesterday, not 60 years ago. A true classic.


----------



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks jss! June 29, 1939 according to Zenith 



jss said:


> kpaxsg said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is a fine example of what is known as a Classic!! EVer so relevant even until these days and in the days to come! Congratulation!!
> ...


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations. A real beauty. Are you by chance planning any offspring :dummyspit:


----------



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks streety!  I'll see what I can do 



streety said:


> Congratulations. A real beauty. Are you by chance planning any offspring :dummyspit:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

cmoy said:


> Thanks Draygo! It's a small one, 32-33mm, but because of the very thin bezel it wears a bit larger than what it really is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Know what you mean... I've always been sceptical about the 'wears bigger' concept but have recently seen the errors of my ways with a couple of 'smaller' watches that just look *right*.

Enjoy.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Stunning


----------



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

I was the same way. Have to experience it to understand 



Draygo said:


> cmoy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Draygo! It's a small one, 32-33mm, but because of the very thin bezel it wears a bit larger than what it really is.
> ...


----------



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks seemore!



seemore said:


> Stunning


----------



## Davey M (May 18, 2010)

Absolutley timeless. I am in awe.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

not sure if anyone got the pun..... so for anyone who likes this - its been redialed/using the same font to look like a nomos tangente, as already stated a very nice look.


----------



## markffw (Mar 30, 2010)

I have to say , that is beautiful. :clapping:


----------



## pcs (Jun 17, 2010)

Fantastic, like most of Bauhaus designs. Currently Stowa Antea offers same design.


----------



## bobblehat (Jan 19, 2010)

I think I have just found my new "grail"!

Just stunning! :notworthy:


----------

